# Gay Marriage: thoughts of this video?



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

This was published yesterday. I have always enjoyed watching Foamy the Squirrel, because really, what else is there to do on a slow night? Some funny videos, but this one hits a hot topic issue.


----------



## HPD46 (May 13, 2012)

if two dudes wanna poke eachother in the ass that's fine, and if two chicks like hair pie thats cool too.. really doesnt effect me. i might be a little skeeved seeing two guys all over eachother but it doesnt _bother _me... northern NH really isnt saturated with homosexuals so we dont see too too much of it


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)




----------



## HPD46 (May 13, 2012)

Right Wing Liberal said:


>


Haha


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

Consenting adults should be able to do whatever they want behind closed doors, but marriage to me is between one man and one woman. Any other definition is a hard push down an incredibly slippery slope.


----------

